# Holland Lop needs home- Missouri



## Kaiyoyuki (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello, I sadly need to re-home my 1 year old male Holland Lop due mainly to worsening breathing issues and medical issues that make it hard to give him the attention he deserves. He is currently housed in a 6 by 3 grid, two level C&C cage and I often have a playpen attached. He would come with his cage and all his stuff and whatever food, hay, and litter I have left. He is litter trained. He can be pretty timid, but I think with more attention he could be a really loving bunny, I'm just not able to care and play with him like he deserves. Since he is timid, I would prefer him to go to a home without young kids and preferably no cats or dogs. I would be able to transport him and set up his cage at his new home. I am located in St. Louis, Missouri and could transport him at most probably 45 min to a hour away.


----------



## rokin14 (Aug 25, 2014)

Have you heard anything yet?


Taylor 
&
Lucas


----------



## Khainon (Sep 1, 2014)

ugh if you were closer to me..id take the bun without question


----------



## kenna219 (Sep 19, 2014)

Darn wish I heard this sooner. I was up their about a month ago but now I'm in Oregon. Good luck tho


----------

